# Worst Cigar - 2015 Edition



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh man... I don't take pleasure running down a stick knowing what's one mans garbage is an others treasure but...

*Cu-Avana Intenso Punisher! *Awful! Just awful lol.









Pic stolen from - Cu-Avana Intenso Punisher - PVNISHER - Cigar Reviews | Beer Pairings | Casas Fumando

The original blend of Cu-Avana Intensio's was a great yard-gar. But this line was in the $12.00 price range vs the 3 to 5 range of the original, and was touted as being worth the extra $. Moreover, the stick was to only be smoked if one had eaten.

Not only was it one dimensional, I found the stick to be mild at best. The cigar is dipped in some kind of pepper to spice up the tip - it didn't help.

Maybe sitting on them for 2 years killed them. All I know is I have another 9 that I have no idea what to do with.

What a disappointment.


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

I'll play:


I smoked one of these back in November after a couple of weeks rest. Flavor wasn't bad, heavy maddy sweetness but the burn was atrocious. I must've corrected it 3 times in the first 2 inches. Finally about halfway in the cigar turned POW and started tunneling. I fixed it for about 3 puffs and it did it again. Fixed it again and then still had to correct it a few more times before giving up.

So fast forward 2 months to last week and I smoked another out of the 5er I got on the devil site for $9. Guess what? Same damn results! No tunneling but you better carry an extra can of butane because you're going to empty your torch touching the damn thing up. Apparently the wrappers are made of tobacco flavored asbestos. What a PITA!


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Billb1960 said:


> I'll play:
> 
> I smoked one of these back in November after a couple of weeks rest. Flavor wasn't bad, heavy maddy sweetness but the burn was atrocious. I must've corrected it 3 times in the first 2 inches. Finally about halfway in the cigar turned POW and started tunneling. I fixed it for about 3 puffs and it did it again. Fixed it again and then still had to correct it a few more times before giving up.
> 
> So fast forward 2 months to last week and I smoked another out of the 5er I got on the devil site for $9. Guess what? Same damn results! No tunneling but you better carry an extra can of butane because you're going to empty your torch touching the damn thing up. Apparently the wrappers are made of tobacco flavored asbestos. What a PITA!


Thanks for playing! For being the first to play, you win one of my remaining sticks of Red Pepper infused CU-avana's!!

Sorry LOL!


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

earcutter said:


> Thanks for playing! For being the first to play, you win one of my remaining sticks of Red Pepper infused CU-avana's!!
> 
> Sorry LOL!


I'll swap you for the 3 Nestor Reserves which are languishing at the bottom of my humidor AND I'll throw in a couple of Gurkha Centurion Double Perfectos just to sweeten the deal! :lol:


----------



## NorCalJaybird (Sep 2, 2014)

Ohhh this should be interesting.....

Cheers
Jay


----------



## Redneck_toy (Nov 20, 2014)

Victor Sinclair series 55 imperial maduro. Simply horrible. Have a hard time giving them away to friends for free. 
Bought a box of them off cbid second purchase into this hobby. At least the whole box only cost $25


----------



## CamoSutra (Dec 20, 2014)

Billb1960 said:


> No tunneling but you better carry an extra can of butane because you're going to empty your torch touching the damn thing up. Apparently the wrappers are made of tobacco flavored asbestos. What a PITA!


I've read about some cigars using "maduro" leaves that are actually dyed using dark molasses or something similar; supposed to be cheaper, and you can make them as you need them. Could that be the problem with these cigars?


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

CamoSutra said:


> I've read about some cigars using "maduro" leaves that are actually dyed using dark molasses or something similar; supposed to be cheaper, and you can make them as you need them. Could that be the problem with these cigars?


Yeah im sure these are dyed as opposed to aged because they are really dark and uniform.


----------



## Nevermore (Jan 5, 2015)

One of the worst cigars I have ever smoked is a Gurkha Beauty. This is the most bland and uneventful cigar ever. I am not a big Gurkha fan to begin with but it was simply awful. No taste, burned crooked and had a slightly strange clove taste.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

I've got 2. #1 is the first cigar I've ever smoked, 10 years ago in Wildwood NJ. It was a Garcia Vega from CVS lol. #2 is Aging Room Batch 55. Great flavors from this box pressed beauty and it burns cool to the nub but leave it in the ashtray for 45 seconds and it goes out every time. I re-light them 5 times on average.


----------



## Redneck_toy (Nov 20, 2014)

CamoSutra said:


> I've read about some cigars using "maduro" leaves that are actually dyed using dark molasses or something similar; supposed to be cheaper, and you can make them as you need them. Could that be the problem with these cigars?


Actually, I had a Rocky Patel olde world reserve Maduro the other day that had this impossibly black wrapper. I light the damn thing up, and I notice the dye all over my fingers. I check the mirror, it's all over my lips. The taste is horrible, and I chuck the stick one inch into it for a more savory one. They do dye wrappers to make them more desireable


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Redneck_toy said:


> Actually, I had a Rocky Patel olde world reserve Maduro the other day that had this impossibly black wrapper. I light the damn thing up, and I notice the dye all over my fingers. I check the mirror, it's all over my lips. The taste is horrible, and I chuck the stick one inch into it for a more savory one. They do dye wrappers to make them more desireable


I just had a shiver reading that....yuck...


----------



## Almi (Jan 4, 2015)

Redneck_toy said:


> Actually, I had a Rocky Patel olde world reserve Maduro the other day that had this impossibly black wrapper. I light the damn thing up, and I notice the dye all over my fingers. I check the mirror, it's all over my lips. The taste is horrible, and I chuck the stick one inch into it for a more savory one. They do dye wrappers to make them more desireable


Wow!!

Learn something new everyday. Never would have guessed.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 3, 2014)

Redneck_toy said:


> Actually, I had a Rocky Patel olde world reserve Maduro the other day that had this impossibly black wrapper. I light the damn thing up, and I notice the dye all over my fingers. I check the mirror, it's all over my lips. The taste is horrible, and I chuck the stick one inch into it for a more savory one. They do dye wrappers to make them more desireable


 If you watch this documentary on the Rocky Patel factory. You can actually see them putting the dye mixture on the cigars at 21:35. Its thick and dark. You can see the Maduros being rolled and the rollers hands are covered in the dye at 25:50. Makes you wonder how many factories use this method on the Maduros. Its pretty gross.

/watch?v=npoawQ9cej0

Doh, I cant post links. Use the above and place it after "youtube".


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Tgs679 (Mar 2, 2014)

Love Big Ashes said:


> I've got 2. #1 is the first cigar I've ever smoked, 10 years ago in Wildwood NJ. It was a Garcia Vega from CVS lol. #2 is Aging Room Batch 55. Great flavors from this box pressed beauty and it burns cool to the nub but leave it in the ashtray for 45 seconds and it goes out every time. I re-light them 5 times on average.


I have smoke a few boxes of the F55 and never had this issue.


----------



## Tgs679 (Mar 2, 2014)

Also wrapper dyeing be it with "Tobacco Juice" or food grade dyes is a lot more common than you may think.


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

Tgs679 said:


> I have smoke a few boxes of the F55 and never had this issue.


I didn't have a burn issue with the one I smoked but I was not impressed at all with it.


----------



## burned (Jan 25, 2015)

droy1958 said:


> I just had a shiver reading that....yuck...


probably a prank stick. That would be hilarious. Sweet gag gift imo.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Tgs679 said:


> Also wrapper dyeing be it with "Tobacco Juice" or food grade dyes is a lot more common than you may think.


I have heard that before. I think some MOW's are as well. But I could just be perpetuating rumors at this stage. I just recall this conversation being had once before.


----------



## Cool Breeze (Jan 10, 2014)

The worst cigar I've had so far this year surprised me. It was an Alec Bradley Black Market Punk and I was really looking forward to trying it. Boy was I disappointed. 

The flavors were fair. Nothing to write home about but not a dog rocket either.
But the draw was terrible. I straight cut it about halfway down the cap and it was like drinking a really thick mild shake. It seemed to produce enough smoke but it annoyed the hell out of me. I like a nice loose draw and this was the exact opposite.

I rolled it around in my thumb and fingers between puffs for 20 minutes until I finally got tired of it and left 2/3 of it in the ash tray.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 3, 2014)

Billb1960 said:


> YT Video


 Thanks


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

Tgs679 said:


> Also wrapper dyeing be it with "Tobacco Juice" or food grade dyes is a lot more common than you may think.


Yet another reason I mostly stick with tatuaje, dpg, de, and af. I would be shocked if any of them used those practices. In fact, I would not believe it.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

A lot of companies are processing leaf with a lot more stuff than most people realize. In this case its RP but skip to 21:38 in this video and tell me all they're putting on the leaves is "water."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npoawQ9cej0#t=1299

To try and stay on topic... I have no cigars to add here at the moment. Im off to a good start so far this year :smoke2:


----------



## dcmain (Sep 25, 2014)

"Maybe sitting on them for 2 years killed them. All I know is I have another 9 that I have no idea what to do with. "


I Know I'm pretty new here but I have two suggestions. First, try another one. I have found there is a lot of variation even with the same line of cigars with two out of the same box. If you still hate the result, send them to the troops. As you pointed out one man's dog rocket may be another man's favorite...


----------



## Single_Malt (Jan 17, 2015)

I actually stopped smoking RP Edge maduro because my fingers and lips always turned brown. I figured that RP was use in chemicals or dyes to achieve desired look or / FLAVORS.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

dcmain said:


> "Maybe sitting on them for 2 years killed them. All I know is I have another 9 that I have no idea what to do with. "
> 
> *
> I Know I'm pretty new here but I have two suggestions. First, try another one. I have found there is a lot of variation even with the same line of cigars with two out of the same box. If you still hate the result, send them to the troops. As you pointed out one man's dog rocket may be another man's favorite...*


Truer words . Of course... I don't think I can bring myself to it. Kind of like how I couldn't drink Gin after my first sickly encounter with it lol.

The good news is - I thought I got ten, but it was only 5! Woot! But of course, you are right - thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

I suppose that means you won't be wanting the Nestor Reserves even with the bonus prize of Gurkhas thrown in...


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

My New Years resolution was to only smoke good cigars. So far so good on that one. I have had 4 and all 4 were good. What are the odds I keep up the good luck?


----------



## dcmain (Sep 25, 2014)

earcutter said:


> Truer words . Of course... I don't think I can bring myself to it. Kind of like how I couldn't drink Gin after my first sickly encounter with it lol.
> 
> The good news is - I thought I got ten, but it was only 5! Woot! But of course, you are right - thanks for the reminder.


I'm the same way with Tequila. I mixed that with beer the night before a rafting trip on the north fork of the 
American River and will never drink the stuff again.

More to your point, I have tried the Herrera Estelli and it tasted like I was licking a cigarette ashtray. I won't pay for another one.

And I'm packaging up sticks that were purchased to figure out my likes and dislikes. All of which I would still smoke, but the men and women in uniform will certainly appreciate them more than me at this point. So the second solution was on my mind today...


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

Tgs679 said:


> I have smoke a few boxes of the F55 and never had this issue.


Well I'm 5 for 5, but then again it was from the same B&M with a so-so huge walk in humidor. Its either over or under humidified.


----------



## Entropydave (Aug 26, 2014)

Nevermore said:


> One of the worst cigars I have ever smoked is a Gurkha Beauty. This is the most bland and uneventful cigar ever. I am not a big Gurkha fan to begin with but it was simply awful. No taste, burned crooked and had a slightly strange clove taste.


Oh now that's odd! Because, and I'm not trying to be controversial, we've smoked two and found them ok! So, is my palate broken? Or simply uncivilised? Maybe both, but I didn't find the Beauty bad at all.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Entropydave said:


> Oh now that's odd! Because, and I'm not trying to be controversial, we've smoked two and found them ok! *So, is my palate broken? Or simply uncivilised*? Maybe both, but I didn't find the Beauty bad at all.


Hilarious! Yes - yes your "palate (is) broken" AND ""uncivilized" LOL!! How dare you like a Gurkha LOL!

Dave if you like the Gurkha, all the power to you. This isn't politics, there is no right or wrong... only different cigars and different peoples opinions on them.


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

Auburnguy said:


> My New Years resolution was to only smoke good cigars. So far so good on that one. I have had 4 and all 4 were good. What are the odds I keep up the good luck?


I decided that sometime in the middle of last year too. I'm about 10 for 10 this year. Fingers crossed.



Entropydave said:


> Oh now that's odd! Because, and I'm not trying to be controversial, we've smoked two and found them ok! So, is my palate broken? Or simply uncivilised? Maybe both, but I didn't find the Beauty bad at all.


I don't think they're bad, but when people get used to big Nicaraguan flavor bombs, or Connecticut Broadleaf and San Andres wrappers, it's tough to go back. Milder, Connecticut shade wrapper cigars can seem too weak and airy when you're used to strong cigars.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

I have two that were absolutely rotten sauce for me:

1) Project 805. I stringently sought it out because I wanted to try this "andulla" stick tobacco they were talking about in the manufacture process. I found that just pursing my lips, sucking & blowing plain air in and out was tastier and had more body to it than this smoke! Absolutely empty and devoid of ANY taste whatsoever.

2) Alec Bradley's Connecticut label. Very unexpected as I've enjoyed all the rest of Alec Bradley's releases, and I love both sun grown broadleaf and shade grown Connecticut tobacco. So I don't know what happened there. I just know that it dried out my throat and didn't deliver as far as satisfaction at all. And I don't mean under-humidified dryness but dry in flavor, period. 

Definitely two smokes I won't be blowing money on again :tsk:


----------



## Bobajob (Dec 14, 2012)

earcutter said:


> Hilarious! Yes - yes your "palate (is) broken" AND ""uncivilized" LOL!! How dare you like a Gurkha LOL!
> 
> Dave if you like the Gurkha, all the power to you. This isn't politics, there is no right or wrong... only different cigars and different peoples opinions on them.


Gurkha is like the Macdonalds of the cigar world. The menu is huge, generally cheap and often a disappointment. However, sometimes nothing else will hit the spot.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Bobajob said:


> Gurkha is like the Macdonalds of the cigar world. The menu is huge, generally cheap and often a disappointment. However, sometimes nothing else will hit the spot.


Nice !


----------



## Bobajob (Dec 14, 2012)

earcutter said:


> Oh man... I don't take pleasure running down a stick knowing what's one mans garbage is an others treasure but...
> 
> *Cu-Avana Intenso Punisher! *Awful! Just awful lol.
> 
> ...


Never tried the intensos, but I really enjoyed the regular cu avana pvnisher! I guess ymmv huh?


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Bobajob said:


> Never tried the intensos, but I really enjoyed the regular cu avana pvnisher! I guess ymmv huh?


LOL! Yes sir!


----------



## cameradude (Sep 28, 2014)

La Gloria Cubana Gilded Age. Don't know if I got a bad stick, but it was like I was smoking newspaper and not tobacco leaf.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

I wouldn't say it was the worst cigar, but the Paul Stulac classic blend had no flavor and a terrible burn which was a big disappointment.


----------



## mb1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Bobajob said:


> Gurkha is like the Macdonalds of the cigar world. The menu is huge, generally cheap and often a disappointment. However, sometimes nothing else will hit the spot.


Does that mean Gurkha has unlimited shelf life and little to no nutritional value?


----------



## denayarb (Jan 27, 2015)

I got a five pack of the regular Cu Avana Pvnishers from cigarbid - just to try new smokes - not knowing they had the "pepper" on them.... I thought they were constructed well enough... good draw... not bad for the price I paid... then the "burn" started on the lips. lol.... I thought "what a shame".. it was a good smoke to me without the gimmick... then, my husband and I started laughing about our lips burning... now, I have one every now and then just to get a chuckle...


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

earcutter said:


> Oh man... I don't take pleasure running down a stick knowing what's one mans garbage is an others treasure but...
> 
> *Cu-Avana Intenso Punisher! *Awful! Just awful lol.
> 
> ...


Fresh Punishers are a good full bodied cigar but with just a years rest they mellow out a lot. I found the Shorty edition to be much more enjoyable than the tubos.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Entropydave said:


> Oh now that's odd! Because, and I'm not trying to be controversial, we've smoked two and found them ok! So, is my palate broken? Or simply uncivilised? Maybe both, but I didn't find the Beauty bad at all.


I don't dislike the Beauty either. I don't go out of my way for them, but I don't dislike them.

Here's the thing: a lot of folks order a Ghurka sampler from CI, get them, light them, and they're terrible, but almost any cigar smoked at 70%+ is likely to be bitter, acrid, terrible smoke, at least in my experience. Let the cigar acclimate for a month in 63-65% rh, and I bet it's a better smoke. You can't turn oatmeal into steak, but hot oatmeal is better than cold oatmeal, right?

I'm no Ghurka fan, but I'll also be the first to tell you they get it right sometimes (I assume this is by sheer chance, like a monkey at a typewriter writing a book. Given the sheer number of cigars produced, it's I assume it's simple mathematics that some of them eventually work out). I don't buy them, because I dislike their marketing gimmicks and they way they try to prey upon new smokers, but I've smoked a number over the years (for various reasons, but generally to please an acquaintance who brought one to an event for me to smoke because "I know you love cigars!") and while some were genuinely awful, there were a few that were decent smokes.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Billb1960 said:


> I'll play:
> 
> 
> I smoked one of these back in November after a couple of weeks rest. Flavor wasn't bad, heavy maddy sweetness but the burn was atrocious. I must've corrected it 3 times in the first 2 inches. Finally about halfway in the cigar turned POW and started tunneling. I fixed it for about 3 puffs and it did it again. Fixed it again and then still had to correct it a few more times before giving up.
> ...


It is so odd, I reviewed this cigar a few years ago and I remember LOVING it, but I just looked at my review and apparently I had the same burn issues as you did, gave it a 5 out of 10 for the burn category. Apparently, it was the wonderful flavor that made the lasting impression and not the terrible burn!


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

CheapHumidors said:


> It is so odd, I reviewed this cigar a few years ago and I remember LOVING it, but I just looked at my review and apparently I had the same burn issues as you did, gave it a 5 out of 10 for the burn category. Apparently, it was the wonderful flavor that made the lasting impression and not the terrible burn!


Exactly! It tasted fine and after the first few puffs I thought I was really going to enjoy it but it just turned out to be a miserable smoking experience.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Billb1960 said:


> Exactly! It tasted fine and after the first few puffs I thought I was really going to enjoy it but it just turned out to be a miserable smoking experience.


Yep, it's like a cigar with a tight draw. No matter how good the flavor is, I can't sit through an hour and a half of that.


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

CheapHumidors said:


> Yep, it's like a cigar with a tight draw. No matter how good the flavor is, I can't sit through an hour and a half of that.


I smoked a Tramp Stamp like that. Tasted great, draw was terrible.


----------



## Single_Malt (Jan 17, 2015)

Here's the thing I don't think I have ever disliked any cigar that I smoked? I know that there are several that I will probably never smoke again (unless given to me) but I think all cigars are worth smoking AT LEAST ONCE. This is how we learn, evolve and season our palette. Just sayin


----------



## dcmain (Sep 25, 2014)

earcutter said:


> Hilarious! Yes - yes your "palate (is) broken" AND ""uncivilized" LOL!! How dare you like a Gurkha LOL!
> 
> Dave if you like the Gurkha, all the power to you. *This isn't politics, there is no right or wrong*... only different cigars and different peoples opinions on them.


I've already weighed in on my one bad cigar this year, but this made me laugh out loud. I think politics is like cigars in that there is no right or wrong, it is all opinions...

I have never bought or smoked a Gurkha, so I reserve my opinion on that for a later date.


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

Fonseca Arana. Tasted like it had been soaked in ammonia, been resting two months.


----------



## CamoSutra (Dec 20, 2014)

I've had some cigars that didn't impress me, others that were a bit stronger-bodied than I like, and individual samples of some cigars that had flaws; but I can't recall any handmade cigars that I'd really consider bad.

OTOH, I have found only a very few gas-station cigars that I can tolerate. Most of them just taste nasty to me.

YMMV, of course.


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

Single_Malt said:


> Here's the thing I don't think I have ever disliked any cigar that I smoked?





CamoSutra said:


> I've had some cigars that didn't impress me, others that were a bit stronger-bodied than I like, and individual samples of some cigars that had flaws; but I can't recall any handmade cigars that I'd really consider bad.


:shock: Wow I don't even know what to say.

Of all the new sticks I try, probably 50% I throw out in the first 5-10 minutes because I can't stand them. The other 25% I think are ok and will smoke half and then toss. The other 25% I think are good and will smoke down to the last third. I don't think I've ever "nubbed" a cigar.

You guys must either have the deadest taste buds or are smoking only the highest end stuff!  When I go to smoke a stick I've never tried before, I have to bring a couple of other kinds because the odds are high that I'll hate the first one and have to light up a second one within a few minutes.



earcutter said:


> This isn't politics, there is no right or wrong... only different cigars and different peoples opinions on them.


So it _is _like politics! Just a buncha different issues and different peoples' opinions on them.


----------



## CamoSutra (Dec 20, 2014)

Bizumpy said:


> You guys must either have the deadest taste buds or are smoking only the highest end stuff!


Don't know about everyone else, but my taste buds are still functional and I smoke both cheap and expensive cigars. It's just that I know some cigars that I don't happen to care for may taste like ambrosia to others; it's just a matter of taste-preference.

I've tossed cigars that don't turn me on, simply because they weren't right for me ... usually that's because they're stronger smokes when I'm really in the mood for something more mild-to-moderate, not because they're bad cigars. I've also nubbed some that I really liked, then searched for more of the same ... and occasionally been disappointed that they didn't turn me on as much as that first one did. But I am a former cigarette and pipe smoker, and that may have affected or influenced my taste in cigars. I usually go for milder Connecticut Shade-wrapped sticks, but enjoy more powerful cigars on occasion. I smoke a cigar until I no longer enjoy it, or (with the really great ones) until it's too short to hold without a roach clip.

Probably the closest I've ever had to a "worst list" cigar was a Padron (from the regular Padron line) a few years ago. I generally like Padrons when I'm in the mood for something that powerful, but this one tasted "off". It was obviously a fluke, but it did put me off the brand for awhile. (The only thing that keeps me from stocking them in my humidors today is the price -- thanks to S/CHIP taxes they're now too expensive for everyday.)


----------



## NorCalJaybird (Sep 2, 2014)

Redneck_toy said:


> Victor Sinclair series 55 imperial maduro. Simply horrible. Have a hard time giving them away to friends for free.
> Bought a box of them off cbid second purchase into this hobby. At least the whole box only cost $25


Man I just had one of these tonight in the fab shop and I thought it was enjoyable. Not the best thing ever but enjoyable for me. Send me what you have left brother..I'll smoke em and return you a Stogie Toy for the trade... 

Cheers
Jay


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

CamoSutra said:


> I am a former cigarette and pipe smoker, and that may have affected or influenced my taste in cigars.


That would definitely explain it:

Cigarette Smoking Kills Taste Buds: Your Coffee-Loving Bitter Receptors May Never Return

The ones I find to the be "worst" usually have an acrid, bitter taste to them. Once that hits my palate, I'm done with that cigar.

Cigarette smoking (permanently) lowers one's ability to taste bitterness. Even the most rancid, ammonia-flavored canine missile will taste like sweet ambrosia.

One of the reasons Bryan "Cigar Obsession" Glynn likes 9 out of 10 cigars he smokes. He's a former smoker. Can't taste the bad parts. Any time someone recommends a cigar to me, I first ask him if he's a current or former cigarette smoker.

Indeed, even longtime cigar smokers are prone to it. Which is why they likely go for "full bodied" cigars -- they can't taste anything else. Though cigar smokers usually don't have smoke pouring over their tongues from the moment they wake till the moment they fall asleep, so it's not as pronounced.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Bizumpy said:


> :shock: Wow I don't even know what to say.
> 
> Of all the new sticks I try, probably 50% I throw out in the first 5-10 minutes because I can't stand them. The other 25% I think are ok and will smoke half and then toss. The other 25% I think are good and will smoke down to the last third. I don't think I've ever "nubbed" a cigar.
> 
> You guys must either have the deadest taste buds or are smoking only the highest end stuff!  When I go to smoke a stick I've never tried before, I have to bring a couple of other kinds because the odds are high that I'll hate the first one and have to light up a second one within a few minutes.


I think you don't like smoking cigars.


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

I have never tried a cigarette, ever. I have had plenty of sticks that I have chucked an inch or two in. If I don't like it in the first inch or two, it is not worth my time to keep going. I have tossed some as soon as 1/2" in because they were so terrible.


----------



## Redneck_toy (Nov 20, 2014)

NorCalJaybird said:


> Man I just had one of these tonight in the fab shop and I thought it was enjoyable. Not the best thing ever but enjoyable for me. Send me what you have left brother..I'll smoke em and return you a Stogie Toy for the trade...
> 
> Cheers
> Jay


Pm me your contact info brother, and they're all yours. I think I have 8 left


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

Bizumpy said:


> That would definitely explain it:
> 
> Cigarette Smoking Kills Taste Buds: Your Coffee-Loving Bitter Receptors May Never Return
> 
> ...


You're kidding right? Please tell me you are. So former cigarette smokers missed "bitter" 26% of the time compared to non-smokers who missed it 13% of the time. That means that 74% of the time they did recognize it as compared to 87% of the time for non smokers. So the vast majority of the time both groups tasted it.

Fact is most cigar reviewers like most of sticks they review, at least the ones they publish. Choose your cigar heroes however you want but being a former cigarette smoker is hardly a valid criteria IMO.


----------



## NorCalJaybird (Sep 2, 2014)

Redneck_toy said:


> Pm me your contact info brother, and they're all yours. I think I have 8 left


Thanks Robert! PM sent your way.

Cheers
Jay


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

Bobajob said:


> Gurkha is like the Macdonalds of the cigar world. The menu is huge, generally cheap and often a disappointment. However, sometimes nothing else will hit the spot.


This statement should be in every Gurkha post on every cigar forum on the internet!!


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

woodted said:


> This statement should be in every Gurkha post on every cigar forum on the internet!!


Your new Tag Line??


----------



## GrouchyDog (Mar 12, 2013)

mb1 said:


> Does that mean Gurkha has unlimited shelf life and little to no nutritional value?


Yes, and there's suspicion that some of them are made from pink slime....


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

Billb1960 said:


> You're kidding right? Please tell me you are. So former cigarette smokers missed "bitter" 26% of the time compared to non-smokers who missed it 13% of the time. That means that 74% of the time they did recognize it as compared to 87% of the time for non smokers. So the vast majority of the time both groups tasted it.
> 
> Fact is most cigar reviewers like most of sticks they review, at least the ones they publish. Choose your cigar heroes however you want but being a former cigarette smoker is hardly a valid criteria IMO.


Well Bill, turnabout is fair play, and I'm going to throw this at you:

Let me google that for you

Study after study shows that smoking reduces taste sensitivity. These are permanent changes to the taste buds themselves. You're nitpicking that one study and failing to recognize the overall theme.

Let me ask... are _you _a current or former cigarette smoker?



B-daddy said:


> I think you don't like smoking cigars.


I don't like smoking cigars that I don't like.  For sure. I don't smoke just to smoke. If I'm going to increase my chances of oral cancer, you bet I'm only going to smoke the stuff I really, really like.



Auburnguy said:


> I have never tried a cigarette, ever. I have had plenty of sticks that I have chucked an inch or two in. If I don't like it in the first inch or two, it is not worth my time to keep going. I have tossed some as soon as 1/2" in because they were so terrible.


You're another data point which seems to indicate that people who aren't coming from cigarette smoking backgrounds are much pickier when it comes to smoking cigars. I'd wager that's the case. It would be hard to do an unbiased study, but I bet that folks who have lots of cigarette smoking in their history will be able to enjoy a far wider range of cigars than non-ex-cigarette-smokers.


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

Sounds like a good idea for a blind taste test. 5 cigarette smokers or ex cigarette smoker and 5 people who have never smoked cigarettes. Of course, they can't know what the study is for. The overall rankings for the ex-cigarette smokers should be higher than the people who have never smoked, if your theory is correct.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

tmoran said:


> Sounds like a good idea for a blind taste test. 5 cigarettes smokers or ex cigarette smoker and 5 people who have never smoked cigarettes. Of course, they can't know what the study is for. The overall rankings for the ex-cigarette smokers should be higher than the people who have never smoked, if your theory is correct.


A showdown, I like that.


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

Bizumpy said:


> Well Bill, turnabout is fair play, and I'm going to throw this at you:
> 
> Study after study shows that smoking reduces taste sensitivity. These are permanent changes to the taste buds themselves. You're nitpicking that one study and failing to recognize the overall theme.
> 
> Let me ask... are _you _a current or former cigarette smoker?


All I'm saying is you're jumping to conclusions that aren't supported by facts and then comparing apples and oranges. Yes it's well known that smoking reduces taste sensitivity. It's also well known that it returns when you quit smoking.

The fact that Bryan Glynn is an ex smoker has nothing to do with the fact that he likes most of the cigars he reviews. As I said before, the majority of cigar reviews published are positive.


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

Billb1960 said:


> It's also well known that it returns when you quit smoking.


Sorry Bill, it's not "well known" at all. In fact, most of the studies show that the changes are permanent. Given your rather personal reaction to this news, I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that you're an ex-smoker. 



tmoran said:


> Sounds like a good idea for a blind taste test. 5 cigarette smokers or ex cigarette smoker and 5 people who have never smoked cigarettes. Of course, they can't know what the study is for. The overall rankings for the ex-cigarette smokers should be higher than the people who have never smoked, if your theory is correct.


Maybe.. unless the cigarette smokers are rating the sticks lower because they "don't have enough flavor" or some such. You'd need to give them awful, acrid sticks like Fonseca Aranas, Vegas Golds, Ghurka Beauties, that sort of thing. If you can get through one of those, you know your taste buds are completely wiped out.


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

Bizumpy said:


> Sorry Bill, it's not "well known" at all. In fact, most of the studies show that the changes are permanent. Given your rather personal reaction to this news, I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that you're an ex-smoker.


Not personal at all. Feel free to jump to as many conclusions as you want but the facts still don't support your contention.


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

earcutter said:


> Your new Tag Line??


Great idea!


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Bizumpy said:


> Well Bill, turnabout is fair play, and I'm going to throw this at you:
> 
> Let me google that for you
> 
> ...


Well I have no pony in this race and personally... I don't know if I could care less.

BUT

If smokers and ex-smokers really are "able to enjoy a wider range of cigars than non-ex-cigarette-smokers." - LUCKY THEM!!!  



woodted said:


> Great idea!


NICE !!


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

earcutter said:


> If smokers and ex-smokers really are "able to enjoy a wider range of cigars than non-ex-cigarette-smokers." - LUCKY THEM!!!


I agree. My only point is that for non-cigarette-smokers to take advice about choosing cigars from ex-cigarette-smokers might lead them to purchase cigars they don't like.

It also raises interesting questions such as: Is a larger percentage of cigars these days being sold to long-time smokers, rather than noob smokers like during the cigar boom of the 1990s? If so, that would explain manufacturers' focus on "full bodied" cigars over milder cigars.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Bizumpy said:


> I agree. My only point is that for non-cigarette-smokers to take advice about choosing cigars from ex-cigarette-smokers might lead them to purchase cigars they don't like.
> *
> It also raises interesting questions such as: Is a larger percentage of cigars these days being sold to long-time smokers, rather than noob smokers like during the cigar boom of the 1990s? If so, that would explain manufacturers' focus on "full bodied" cigars over milder cigars*.


Well - I don't think it would really be thought of in those terms. I mean, it might ultimately be agreed to that that might be a contributing reason, but I think the conversation would be more like this. "Hey boss." "Yes worker." The warehouse is filling up with milder cigars we can't sell - but we can't produce enough of the full bodied cigars! What should we do?"

LOL.

Then after they have accounted for the market, they all sit back and wonder why...

As for non-cigarette smokers taking advise from a bastardized palette - caveat emptor. Just like ex-cigarette smokers should be careful when a dude who has never smoked a single cig in his or her life says a cigar is good or bad lol!!

Yeah - for me today - life is really that simplistic !!


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Haven't read it all, but my life is a research project. I like smoking and drinking. To be continued (or not). Do what you do and enjoy what you enjoy without pushing your beliefs on another. We all have choices...


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

droy1958 said:


> Haven't read it all, but my life is a research project. I like smoking and drinking. To be continued (or not). Do what you do and enjoy what you enjoy without pushing your beliefs on another. We all have choices...


You might have choices - I HAVE to go to work tomorrow .

LOL!


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

Bizumpy said:


> I agree. My only point is that for non-cigarette-smokers to take advice about choosing cigars from ex-cigarette-smokers might lead them to purchase cigars they don't like.
> 
> It also raises interesting questions such as: Is a larger percentage of cigars these days being sold to long-time smokers, rather than noob smokers like during the cigar boom of the 1990s? If so, that would explain manufacturers' focus on "full bodied" cigars over milder cigars.


The only questions that study raises are ones about the methods employed in it. If you want to extrapolate the results then the only logical conclusion is that ex-smokers taste sensitivity is actually worse than smokers taste sensitivity so that means that quitting smoking actually makes your taste sensitivity worse. Which raises another question about the age of the ex-smokers in the study since taste sensitivity has been known to decrease with age.

Regardless of whether the study methods were valid or not the fact is that 7 out of 10 ex-smokers taste was as good or better than non-smokers and 8 out of 10 smokers taste was as good or better than non-smokers so the chances of your taste sensitivity being detrimentally effected by smoking is pretty slim.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

earcutter said:


> You might have choices - I HAVE to go to work tomorrow .
> 
> LOL!


We all have our "little hells" we have to deal with...Enjoy friend!....


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

earcutter said:


> Well - I don't think it would really be thought of in those terms. I mean, it might ultimately be agreed to that that might be a contributing reason, but I think the conversation would be more like this. "Hey boss." "Yes worker." The warehouse is filling up with milder cigars we can't sell - but we can't produce enough of the full bodied cigars! What should we do?"
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Then after they have accounted for the market, they all sit back and wonder why...


I would sincerely hope that companies competing in the multi-billion dollar tobacco industry would put a little more time and effort into understanding the demographic(s) they're selling to. But, you could be right.



Billb1960 said:


> The only questions that study raises are ones about the methods employed in it. If you want to extrapolate the results then the only logical conclusion is that ex-smokers taste sensitivity is actually worse than smokers taste sensitivity so that means that quitting smoking actually makes your taste sensitivity worse. Which raises another question about the age of the ex-smokers in the study since taste sensitivity has been known to decrease with age.
> 
> Regardless of whether the study methods were valid or not the fact is that 7 out of 10 ex-smokers taste was as good or better than non-smokers and 8 out of 10 smokers taste was as good or better than non-smokers so the chances of your taste sensitivity being detrimentally effected by smoking is pretty slim.


Give it up, Bill. Your posts indicate that you're in some sort of strange denial about something. That, coupled with the fact that you refuse to indicate whether or not you're an ex-smoker, gives off a really weird vibe. In short, you care about this topic far too much.

Step back, take a deep breath, and disengage from the topic emotionally. I don't know what switch got flipped in your head but it's not healthy. It's not really that big a deal. If you used to smoke, and your taste buds have been deadened somewhat.. who really cares?


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

Bizumpy said:


> Give it up, Bill. Your posts indicate that you're in some sort of strange denial about something. That, coupled with the fact that you refuse to indicate whether or not you're an ex-smoker, gives off a really weird vibe. In short, you care about this topic far too much.
> 
> Step back, take a deep breath, and disengage from the topic emotionally. I don't know what switch got flipped in your head but it's not healthy. It's not really that big a deal. If you used to smoke, and your taste buds have been deadened somewhat.. who really cares?


I guess I'm just not the type of person who buys into propaganda and hyperbole as fact. If that's your style then more power to you.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Bizumpy said:


> I would sincerely hope that companies competing in the multi-billion dollar tobacco industry would put a little more time and effort into understanding the demographic(s) they're selling to. But, you could be right.


Is the cigar industry a multi-billion dollar industry? Well even if it was - it is divided amongst many "houses." Maybe they have a lobby group or governing body they all invest in that does that kind of research for them - I don't know. I don't know the industry all that well really - just the product. 

Anyway - in the real world, I act as a marketer at times and I'll tell you this - some of the biggest company's I know would never pay to know their demographic (bastards lol) - they "know" their market, and go by gut and market forces more often than you might think. They aren't as pro-active as you might think. Whatever . I hope I am wrong too - but I would lay 90 to one odds I "isn't" lol.

** EDIT - well I didn't go too deep as I really don't want to make my hobby about work but - looks like someone is doing work. What kind of work?? http://www.euromonitor.com/cigars

http://www.cigarassociation.org/ - in America - 2011 numbers - 6.6 billion in cigar sales


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

Bizumpy said:


> I agree. My only point is that for non-cigarette-smokers to take advice about choosing cigars from ex-cigarette-smokers might lead them to purchase cigars they don't like.
> 
> It also raises interesting questions such as: Is a larger percentage of cigars these days being sold to long-time smokers, rather than noob smokers like during the cigar boom of the 1990s? If so, that would explain manufacturers' focus on "full bodied" cigars over milder cigars.


Not to beat on your dead horse anymore than you and Bill already have; but what about Bryan Glynn from CigarObsession.com ??? He use to smoke 2 packs a day of CIGARETTES for years and years. I've had one on one conversations with him, and know that he's an honest type of guy with honest reviews. He "admits" he was a smoker and has said and I quote "after that stopped and there was a recovery period, things came alive, I could taste a lot more nuances a lot more easy, I would even pick up on the smaller details."

He has probably one of the most refined palates with a Cigar Review Site (which isn't even his day job). He enjoys Medium-Full Bodied cigars with mostly complexities consisting of: creamy leather, oil, chocolate, coffee, hay, and a slight pepper and spice. If you really have that much belief in what you're saying, how come Bryan doesn't prefer Full Bodied Sticks that induce nicotine rushes (like cigarettes do), which he would be use to with all the smoking he did in his past life. He actually gets sick most of the time after reviewing those Full Bodied Cigars

They also say that eating a lot of hot and spicy foods and using hot sauces will slowly dull your taste buds. Food for thought Bizumpy


----------



## wabashcr (Nov 26, 2014)

Interesting to see that one of the most polarizing personalities in the online cigar community (Bryan Glynn) has now been used to bolster both sides of this argument.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Shit, I'll keep it simple since I'm a simple man. If I like it, I'll smoke it, if not, to the compost pile. I just hate to see panties getting twisted up and ruined. Ones trash is another's treasure. Don't mean to step on toes....


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

wabashcr said:


> Interesting to see that one of the most polarizing personalities in the online cigar community (Bryan Glynn) has now been used to bolster both sides of this argument.


I'm guessing you have a problem with Bryan Glynn. He does say in almost every video that his comments are "opinions". I'm guessing you're one of the people that he refers to, that still need to have that explained further.


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

Well, to get this thread back on track...

I have to regretfully admit that the worst cigar I smoked this year was one that I rolled myself in my first batch ever. The draw was way too tight. Flavors were ok, but it was a chore to smoke. Next round will be better!


----------



## wabashcr (Nov 26, 2014)

Love Big Ashes said:


> I'm guessing you have a problem with Bryan Glynn. He does say in almost every video that his comments are "opinions". I'm guessing you're one of the people that he refers to, that still need to have that explained further.


I said he was polarizing. I'm not sure how you conjured that up to mean I have a problem with him or any of his opinions. I'm a little curious why you're stanning so hard for the guy, though. He reviews cigars on the internet.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

wabashcr said:


> I said he was polarizing. I'm not sure how you conjured that up to mean I have a problem with him or any of his opinions. I'm a little curious why you're stanning so hard for the guy, though. He reviews cigars on the internet.


A Polarizing personality generally means someone that has a one sided opinion or notion and won't be swayed from it (Hilary Clinton for example). Just responding to an accusation you made of someone you don't even follow (just my guess) or know. I'm stanning (which isn't even a word) for Bryan because he has passion for the hobby. He's also the most professional and detailed reviewer I've seen so far, definitely one of (if not) the best cigar reviewer on YouTube. Bryan is also known for answering questions and taking feedback. So yeah I respect that, which is why I promote his site whenever I get the chance to do so. If you want to call that "stanning", than please do


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Billb1960 said:


>


Geesh, this is a long 2 miles to services...I sure gotta' piss.....


----------



## wabashcr (Nov 26, 2014)

Love Big Ashes said:


> A Polarizing personality generally means someone that has a one sided opinion or notion and won't be swayed from it


That is not even close to what polarizing means. It would behoove you to google words you don't understand before getting confrontational over them with strangers on a message board.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Man - you guys are killing me here!!

With respect to, "Ok let's get get it cut-up and start toasting" Cigar Obsession dude - how can he be "polarizing" or even... of need of defending? He doesn't rate cigars! He simply describes them. The guy is like a cigar himself - you like him or you don't. If you do, you follow. If you don't, you no longer watch. 

Heck!! Were he a member here, I am sure he would be posting on this thread. I think he actually tossed one of the very smokes I started this thread with himself, now that I think about it lol (I should have listened - when does he ever toss a stick lol?). 

For what it's worth... I had another shitty cigar today. I can't believe it!! I am pretty sure my tastes in cigars is evolving. What sucks is I have about a years worth of smokes stocked that matched my previous tastes. 

I blame it on the fact that I used to smoke cigarettes back in the day !!


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

wabashcr said:


> That is not even close to what polarizing means. It would behoove you to google words you don't understand before getting confrontational over them with strangers on a message board.


Maybe in the Urban Dictionary it means what you think. I can tell this because you used words like "stanning", which is not even a word outside of that ridiculous Urban Dictionary. Seems pretty close to what I was saying about having a one sided opinion (in the link). I couldn't find Polarizing Personality in the dictionary BTW, mainly because that's a phrase not a word. Polarize is in there and so is Personality.

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070828080807AA8Duon


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

wabashcr said:


> That is not even close to what polarizing means. It would behoove you to google words you don't understand before getting confrontational over them with strangers on a message board.


From the mouth of babes! Also it never hurts to review a grammar book as well before jumping into an internet battle!


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

earcutter said:


> Man - you guys are killing me here!!
> 
> With respect to, "Ok let's get get it cut-up and start toasting" Cigar Obsession dude - how can he be "polarizing" or even... of need of defending? He doesn't rate cigars! He simply describes them. The guy is like a cigar himself - you like him or you don't. If you do, you follow. If you don't, you no longer watch.
> 
> ...


Agreed, although if he were a member on Puff, he might take offense to you saying he doesn't rate cigars he describes them. That's true to a point. He is a cigar Reviewer and a seasoned one at that. I guess reviewer is another word for describer, but its kind of takes away the professionalism of it all.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

You ever get that "unfresh feeling"? (tossing proverbial bucket of water)....


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

Love Big Ashes said:


> Maybe in the Urban Dictionary it means what you think. I can tell this because you used words like "stanning", which is not even a word outside of that ridiculous Urban Dictionary. Seems pretty close to what I was saying about having a one sided opinion (in the link). I couldn't find Polarizing Personality in the dictionary BTW, mainly because that's a phrase not a word. Polarize is in there and so is Personality.
> 
> https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070828080807AA8Duon


I think you are missing the point. I can help...leave the dictionary stuff to the seasoned people who have a little experience in such areas.

See below:

polarize: definition of polarize in Oxford dictionary (American English) (US)

To be technical you were not using the word correctly. It means to divide into contrasting groups nothing about the ability to be swayed from a position. In this case it would cause groups of people to take positions which are distinctly different that is it. Nothing more or less.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Let's get back on topic here...


----------



## HardHeaded (Nov 6, 2013)

Lets try to bring this back to what we perceived as crappy smokes.

It has to be most of the Fuente offerings honestly. If its a fuente and not an Anejo I just dont seem to like them. Granted ive not tried them all yet, but the only cigars ive tossed less than an inch in have come from them. Could it have all been crap luck and cigars in their "sick" phase? Maybe. Ive got some sitting around for much later re visits.

Other than that ive been able to at least finish just about everything else Ive smoked. Maybe my taste buds are just broken. Lol.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

zoey said:


> I think you are missing the point. I can help...leave the dictionary stuff to the seasoned people who have a little experience in such areas.
> 
> See below:
> 
> ...


I was paraphrasing, I'm not arguing what the definition of Polarize is, I saw that exact link you sent me. FYI: its also means in physics "..to acquire polarity", which as to do with nothing related. I am arguing that Polarizing Personality means something totally different. Words can mean many different things when used in phrasing. If he used Polarize and polarize alone, I would concur. Example: Challenging and challenged means two different things. This constant arguing is Challenging............Wasbashcr is acting mentally challenged. There, basically the same word with 2 meanings. Amazing right?


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm finished arguing, this isn't why I joined this site. I only responded to begin with, because certain people here were picking on former or current cigarette smokers. Sorry to carry it on so long (and for this message). I try to have respect for everyone but sometimes I feel like Ricky Ricardo and I just gotta speak my mind.


----------



## wabashcr (Nov 26, 2014)

Love Big Ashes said:


> I was paraphrasing, I'm not arguing what the definition of Polarize is, I saw that exact link you sent me. FYI: its also means in physics "..to acquire polarity", which as to do with nothing related. I am arguing that Polarizing Personality means something totally different. Words can mean many different things when used in phrasing. If he used Polarize and polarize alone, I would concur. Example: Challenging and challenged means two different things. This constant arguing is Challenging............Wasbashcr is acting mentally challenged. There, basically the same word with 2 meanings. Amazing right?


It's amusing watching you continue to double down on your ignorance. Probably what I should have expected from someone who couldn't make a point about wet cigar tips without referencing one of the most hurtful, vile slurs in the English language. Yes, that was you, on here. To me you'll always be the guy who thought it was cool to throw around the N word on a public forum.

I make no apologies for my part in derailing this thread. It was already derailed. I was personally insulted. And I don't suffer ignorance like this lightly. If a mod wants to delete it, fine. But I'll never hold my tongue in the face of this kind of ignorance.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

wabashcr said:


> Probably what I should have expected from someone who couldn't make a point about wet cigar tips without referencing one of the most hurtful, vile slurs in the English language. To me you'll always be the guy who thought it was cool to throw around the N word on a public forum.


Sorry for this comment, this hateful person is trying to pull wool over your eyes. It sickens me to have any of you believe I used such a hateful word, which I didn't. I said these words exactly "people use the phrase (___lip it) at my B&M, which I don't agree with" I used the first letter of the word you're referring to followed by "word", don't think that's racist!!! My comment was deleted by Tobias for reasons I can't imagine. I can't put the "N" in front of "word" or Tobias will probably get this post deleted as well. Just to clarify, you're guilty of using the same thing that I said. "N"........................"Word"


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Bizumpy said:


> I agree. My only point is that for non-cigarette-smokers to take advice about choosing cigars from ex-cigarette-smokers might lead them to purchase cigars they don't like.


This statement is the dumbest thing I have ever read on Puff.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

And for the topic at hand, LFD 1994, 3rd cigar i have ever pitched halfway through.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

jp1979 said:


> And for the topic at hand, *LFD* 1994, 3rd cigar i have ever *pitched *halfway through.


As the OP - can I ask the mods to close this thread? This is getting out of hand!!


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

earcutter said:


> As the OP - can I ask the mods to close this thread? This is getting out of hand!!


I don't get why you highlighted LFD and pitched.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Love Big Ashes said:


> Sorry for this comment, this hateful person is trying to pull wool over your eyes. It sickens me to have any of you believe I used such a hateful word, which I didn't. I said these words exactly "people use the phrase (___lip it) at my B&M, which I don't agree with" I used the first letter of the word you're referring to followed by "word", don't think that's racist!!! My comment was deleted by Tobias for reasons I can't imagine. I can't put the "N" in front of "word" or Tobias will probably get this post deleted as well. Just to clarify, you're guilty of using the same thing that I said. "N"........................"Word"


Since @Rock31 has already asked to get the thread back on track, I'll interject only this. We don't "delete" threads or posts, we "soft-delete" them. Which means you need to be careful how you selectively recall things that have been taken down, because we have the ability to show them to you for a memory-refresher. Let dead dogs lie folks.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Love Big Ashes said:


> Sorry for this comment, this hateful person is trying to pull wool over your eyes. It sickens me to have any of you believe I used such a hateful word, which I didn't. I said these words exactly "people use the phrase (___lip it) at my B&M, which I don't agree with" I used the first letter of the word you're referring to followed by "word", don't think that's racist!!! My comment was deleted by Tobias for reasons I can't imagine. I can't put the "N" in front of "word" or Tobias will probably get this post deleted as well. Just to clarify, you're guilty of using the same thing that I said. "N"........................"Word"


^^^ :ban: ^^^


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

jp1979 said:


> ^^^ :ban: ^^^


Come on now, Justin- no need to live up to your subtitle :lol:

Don't you have a Ron Mexico to review so these fine folks know how the 2014 edition matches up against the '13 or '12 vintages?


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

jp1979 said:


> ^^^ :ban: ^^^


:kicknuts: ^^^^^^

Sorry Tobias, sent this before you made that comment.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Come on now, Justin- no need to live up to your subtitle :lol:
> 
> Don't you have a Ron Mexico to review so these fine folks know how the 2014 edition matches up against the '13 or '12 vintages?


I have been good for a couple months. ANDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD.... FYI, the 14 RM was a dud but the 15's are smoking great fresh! :rofl:


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

jp1979 said:


> I have been good for a couple months. ANDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD.... FYI, the 14 RM was a dud but *the 15's are smoking great fresh!* :rofl:


Don't worry, by June they'll taste like cat piss and kimchi


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

The other day I smoked a padron 2000 and loved it. Perfect burn, beautiful solid white ash that I only tapped once. It was plain and simple bliss. Recalling my experience with the cigar, I decided to smoke another one a couple of days later. Man, what a completely different experience. I hated every moment up until I threw it out. Uneven burn. Dark yellowish smoke that had an awful room note. The ash was flakey and dark black/gray. It tasted acrid and made me winch after every puff. What's crazy it was the very next stick in the box from the first one. I haven't smoked another one yet but man, I have to say that was the worst cigar ever! Hopefully the rest are like the first one I smoked!


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

jp1979 said:


> I don't get why you highlighted LFD and pitched.


It was a poorly communicated attempt at a... joke. As if your pitching a LFD was so ridiculous as to need closing the thread - vs - the conversations that were... uh, "off topic."

Don't know why I thought that was so funny lol - not sure why I still do LOL!!


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Love Big Ashes said:


> :kicknuts: ^^^^^^
> 
> Sorry Tobias, sent this before you made that comment.


As for you dude, I take offense to the "............." whether it be some one repeating something or not. My wife is African American. Use some common sense when posting stuff to an internet forum that has 20,000 active members, you never know who might be offended.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

purepoker said:


> The other day I smoked a padron 2000 and loved it. Perfect burn, beautiful solid white ash that I only tapped once. It was plain and simple bliss. Recalling my experience with the cigar, I decided to smoke another one a couple of days later. Man, what a completely different experience. I hated every moment up until I threw it out. Uneven burn. Dark yellowish smoke that had an awful room note. The ash was flakey and dark black/gray. It tasted acrid and made me winch after every puff. What's crazy it was the very next stick in the box from the first one. I haven't smoked another one yet but man, I have to say that was the worst cigar ever! Hopefully the rest are like the first one I smoked!


Next time that happens, instead of tossing it, cut it open and dissect it. I'd be curious to what you may find.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

jp1979 said:


> As for you dude, I take offense to the "N.......... Word" whether it be some one repeating something or not. My wife is African American. Use some common sense when posting stuff to an internet forum that has 20,000 active members, you never know who might be offended.


So its ok for everyone to say the acronym, but me, right? So far you said it and so did Walbaschr.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Love Big Ashes said:


> So its ok for everyone to say the acronym, but me, right? So far you said it and so did Walbaschr. The context shouldn't even matter in this case.


Listen man, I am not going to argue with you about it. Instead of arguing your point and pointing fingers at "everyone" else that retyped it, just say you made a mistake and move on, its simple really.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

jp1979 said:


> Listen man, I am not going to argue with you about it. Instead of arguing your point and pointing fingers at "everyone" else that retyped it, just say you made a mistake and move on, its simple really.


I've already explained myself to all the parties involved, I don't have to say diddly squat to you, pot stirrer


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Love Big Ashes said:


> I've already explained myself to all the parties involved, I don't have to say diddly squat to you, pot stirrer


I wasn't saying you needed to say anything to me. I must have missed the post you made where you said that you shouldn't have posted that.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

jp1979 said:


> I wasn't saying you needed to say anything to me. I must have missed the post you made where you said that you shouldn't have posted that.


It was a private letter to the moderator when I learned the reason for my comment being deleted.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Love Big Ashes said:


> It was a private letter to the moderator when I learned my comment was deleted.


Ahhhh. Ok.


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

Love Big Ashes said:


> Next time that happens, instead of tossing it, cut it open and dissect it. I'd be curious to what you may find.


Well, that seems too much like work! Next time it happens I'm tossing them all!


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

purepoker said:


> Well, that seems too much like work! Next time it happens I'm tossing them all!


I'm just saying if you do find something in there, like plastic or hair, you can get a refund (or at least try). Some of these cheap knockoffs are literally scraps of tobacco that is swept up from the floor, put into a nice cigar box with a reputable band name and sold for a premium price. I say its a shameful practice.


----------



## NWSmoke (Dec 28, 2014)

Love Big Ashes said:


> I'm just saying if you do find something in there, like plastic or hair, you can get a refund (or at least try). Some of these cheap knockoffs are literally scraps of tobacco that is swept up from the floor, put into a nice cigar box with a reputable band name and sold for a premium price. I say its a shameful practice.


I once found a fender from a Buick Skylark in a CAO, no joke.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

NWSmoke said:


> I once found a fender from a Buick Skylark in a CAO, no joke.


Ha!! Must have been a 1000 ring gauge


----------



## NWSmoke (Dec 28, 2014)

Love Big Ashes said:


> Ha!! Must have been a 1000 ring gauge


Shirley you jest! it was one meeeeeeeeeeliun ring gauge


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

NWSmoke said:


> I once found a fender from a Buick Skylark in a CAO, no joke.


Coulda been worse, coulda been a Yugo


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

BACK ON TOPIC.

One more post of nonsense from anyone and I wont be as nice as Tobias.


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Shaun (Jun 28, 2014)

Wow. Scanning through this thread is 10 minutes I'll never get back.


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

It was cold today and I only had time for a short dog walk, so I smoked about 2/3 of a La Aurora Finos mini and it was shite. They're supposed to be 26 rg, but they're more like 22 which is a big difference in tiny smokes. Not even worth the $3 for a tin of 10 on cbid!


----------

